# какой баян купить ?



## genna (19 Май 2015)

Немогу вибрать баян. Помогите что лудше купить. меня интересует и класика и джаз. хочу вибрать из pigini,victoria,scandalli,юпитер


----------



## grigoriys (19 Май 2015)

genna (19.05.2015, 09:33) писал:


> Помогите что лудше купить


 То на что хватает денег. Если у вас на фото "Старт", имеет смысл даже приличную "Россию" рассматривать.


----------

